# Keep Monster Builder formatting when I paste a monster into ENWorld?



## the Jester (May 4, 2010)

Like the title says.

I've seen several people do this, but I'm not sure what the trick  is. I'd love to have the rest of my Monster Project critters all purty like, if only I could figure out how.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2010)

If you quote their post you should be able to see how they did it.  You got an example I can look at?


----------



## the Jester (May 4, 2010)

Morrus said:


> If you quote their post you should be able to see how they did it.  You got an example I can look at?




No, I've seen 'em around here but haven't bookmarked any or anything.

But yeah, quote, duh! Thanks! It's always the stupidly obvious solution that I overlook...


----------



## the Jester (May 4, 2010)

Blast, near as I can tell they're using images instead of text... which doesn't help anyone that wants to cut & paste and tweak these things. I guess it's back to formatting by hand, unless someone else comes up with a better way for me or I find a different trick to use.


----------



## Piratecat (May 4, 2010)

Just tweak them in monster builder and then right click on the edited monster name in the left pane. You can copy as image using your edited monster.


----------



## the Jester (May 4, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> Just tweak them in monster builder and then right click on the edited monster name in the left pane. You can copy as image using your edited monster.




Right, but I want to leave them in a format others can copy & paste and, if desired, revise, straight out of the threads I'm posting them in. I was hoping there was a way to keep the rtf formatting, but I can't seem to figure it out if there is.

Sticking them in as images is fine except nobody can tweak the numbers.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2010)

the Jester said:


> Right, but I want to leave them in a format others can copy & paste and, if desired, revise, straight out of the threads I'm posting them in. I was hoping there was a way to keep the rtf formatting, but I can't seem to figure it out if there is.
> 
> Sticking them in as images is fine except nobody can tweak the numbers.




I can't think of a way to do it myself, excpet to allow HTML in forums - which comes with its own set of problems!


----------



## the Jester (May 4, 2010)

Morrus said:


> I can't think of a way to do it myself, excpet to allow HTML in forums - which comes with its own set of problems!




Eh. I'll live. 

Although I am kind of curious as to whether people would prefer the purty version or the "I can change it around version"...


----------



## jaerdaph (May 5, 2010)

If you want monsters to be editable and shareable out of the Monster Builder, that sounds like something you need to ask WotC to look at. Maybe suggest it to them? It's a good idea.


----------



## Piratecat (May 5, 2010)

Could you export and post the XML in a {code} window?

EDIT: never mind. It's the character builder that has xml, isn't it?


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2010)

Playing with it, it does have an RTF export as well as an image export.  So you could attach it (as an attachment) in rtf format, while maybe simultaneously posting it in the post in image format.

Far from ideal, I know.


----------



## the Jester (May 6, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Playing with it, it does have an RTF export as well as an image export.  So you could attach it (as an attachment) in rtf format, while maybe simultaneously posting it in the post in image format.
> 
> Far from ideal, I know.




Well, since I've done big fat lists of monsters from 1st to 22nd level and not had any look all purty yet, I'm just going to ignore the formatting thing for now. 

I do wish that the MB had a way to export a pack of all your custom monsters (or even some of them) so that someone else could 'turn them on' in their own copy of the MB, but meh. All things in time.


----------

